# Pre-Butcher Worming



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

My wethers are ready to be processed, but need to be wormed. My family will be comsuming their meat, so what is the best pre-butcher wormer and what would the withdraw time be before they can go to "freezer camp"?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If they are really "ready" I wouldn't bother to worm them at all.

Any wormers should have a slaughter withdrawal time on the instructions though


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You don't worm before slaughter. You aren't going to eat the meat raw anyway. So any parasites or eggs will be killed as you cook it.


----------



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

They are both 7 months old are over due to be wormed, so we should be okay to eat their meat then?


----------



## LibertyWool (Oct 23, 2008)

I agree that they don't need to be dewormed, unless you are having specific issues (anaemia, scours, etc). Cydectin and Valbazen both have a 7 day withdraw period before slaughter, but I would wait longer than the minimum if I was going to be eating it... Freezing also kills some.


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

Correct me if i am wrong, but most sheep related worms are in the digestive tract not in the meat. Lung worms could be a problem is eating lungs but not real common is this country.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> so we should be okay to eat their meat then?


What Bruce said


----------



## Shoupie (Mar 21, 2009)

Waiting another month to process them wouldn't hurt either. If you plan to feed the raw unmentionables to your pup/cat worm now and wait a bit don't let them(lambs) get too fat though. Your vet might have a drug with a faster withdrawal time if you are so inclined but I wouldn't mind butchering them when it's a month colder.


----------

